# Bikeschue für Kinder (Klickies)



## Simtil (25. April 2009)

Hallo Bike-Eltern!

Ich suche für meinen Sohn Klick-Schuhe (heißen die so?) in Größe 34, bin aber bis jetzt noch nicht fündig geworden ... 

Üblich scheint zu sein, den Kleinen bei Bedarf Damenschuhe zu kaufen, die es i.d.R. ab Größe 36 gibt.

Habt ihr mir Tipps, wo es noch kleinere Schuhe in der gesuchten Größe gibt?

Danke!

Viele Grüße,

Til


----------



## ZeFlo (27. April 2009)

... gibts nix. 

klein ausfallende 36er gehen u.u. lake z.b. oder sidi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rabidi (27. April 2009)

Den http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=7771  hab ich meinem Sohn gekauft, fahre selbst den Gleichen. Shimano fällt immer ne Nummer kleiner aus.
Von DMT gibts Kinderschuhe und mein Mädel fährt nan Northwave Kinder Spd Schuh Gr.34 den ich gebraucht bei Ebay ersteigert hatte (gabs aber nie von Northwave offiziell zu kaufen)

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Simtil (27. April 2009)

Hi,

inzwischen wurde mir von anderer Seite auch northwave empfohlen (z.B. http://www.northwave.com/eu/shoes_det.php?itemid=252&catid=2&area=2). Allerdings wohl schwer in DE zu bekommen.

Kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle? (gerne per PN).

Danke!

Tilmann


----------



## rabidi (28. April 2009)

Hier noch der Link zu den DMT Schuhen, werden in Deutschland über Corratec vertrieben. http://www.diamantdmt.com/diamant/catalogo/CapiPers_dmt.nsf/WebVArtLinea/CD382D33E46CFE87C12574C50051EAEC?opendocument
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bictec (28. April 2009)

Hi, 

ich habe für meinen Kleinen die XLC Pro MTB Schuhe  gekauft. Gibt es ab Grösse 35 


Sind grad im Angebot bei 
http://www.sports-house.de/xtCommer...p2336_XLC-Pro-MTB-Schuhe-schwarz-rot-SPD.html

Da findest Du auch eine Übersicht über die Längen der Innensohle - fallen relativ klein aus 

Schönen tach noch


----------



## trmk3 (17. Mai 2009)

Wie wäre es mit Eigenbau?
Mein Sohn ist nach wie vor super zufrieden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363500


----------

